# Umbau von Maschinen



## Profilator (8 Dezember 2011)

Folgende Frage:

Es soll eine Werkzeugmaschine (4 Jahre alt / funktionale Sicherheit wurde nach EN 954-1 gestaltet)
von uns - also dem Hersteller - beim Betreiber umgebaut werden. 
U.a. sollen pneum. Bewegungen bei offener Schutztür ermöglicht werden. 

Es handelt sich dabei sicherlich um eine "wesentliche Veränderung", nur wie kann das im Sinne
der Maschinenrichtlinie rechtssicher durchgeführt werden ?

Ich denke an 2 mögliche Wege:

a) Wir treten als "Generalunternehmer" auf, übergeben nach Umbau die Maschine wieder an den 
Betreiber > das erfordert sicherlich Risikobeurteilung neu + funktionale Sicherheit nach EN 13849
gestalten und bewerten durch uns.

b) Der Betreiber gibt uns einen klar definierten Auftrag "Einbau eines Zustimmtaster + ... mit dem
Zweck die pneum. Bewegungen 1,2 und 3 bei offener Schutztür fahren zu können, ausgeführt
in Kategorie X mit PL Y. 

Wäre dann nicht der Betreiber für Risikobeurteilung neu + bewerten der funktionalen Sicherheit
zuständig ?

Handelt es sich bei b) überhaupt um ein "Inverkehrbringen" durch den Betreiber ?
Ich habe dazu folgendes gefunden - nicht unbedingt eindeutig...

Wird ein ...ausgeliefertes Produkt ...verändert, ...so ist dieses Produkt wie ein neues Produkt bei erstmaliger Lieferung 
anzusehen. 
Die Pflicht der CE-Kennzeichnung ist auf denjenigen übergegangen, der das "neue" Produkt erstmals inverkehr bringt. 

Inverkehrbringen ist jedes Überlassen eines Produkts an einen anderen, unabhängig davon, ob das Produkt neu, 
gebraucht, wieder aufgearbeitet oder wesentlich verändert worden ist. 
Der Begriff „Überlassen“ ist mit einem Wechsel des Besitzes und damit der Verfügungsgewalt ...geknüpft. 

... ein Betreiber, der eine Maschine wesentlich verändert, eine Maschine für den Eigengebrauch herstellt und ihn damit 
die selben Verpflichtungen treffen wie einen Inverkehrbringer


----------



## Thomas Linke (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Bei Variante a würde ich das ganze wie eine „normale“ Konstruktion“ sehen und hätte im Prinzip keine Probleme. Bei Variante b sind mir persönlich zu viele Stolperfallen vorhanden. 

Kann der Kunde die Maschine und die von ihr ausgehenden Gefahren objektiv bewerten? Insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der schon vorhandenen Konstruktion und deren Schutzeinrichtungen. Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass er ohne entsprechendes Wissen über die vorhandene Konstruktion wesentliche Dinge übersieht und ungewollt entstandene neue Gefährdungen nicht beachtet. Wenn ich mich dann als Hersteller an diese Angaben halte und die Ergänzung(en) in einer falschen Steuerungskategorie umsetzte, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man mir dies letztendlich nicht vorwerfen kann, da ich das „bessere“ Wissen über die Maschine habe.

Variante b wird meiner Ansicht nach schwer zu realisieren sein. Würde/darf ich mich auf dessen Einschätzung verlassen? Nein.

Ich meine Variante a ist die bessere Lösung, da ich alles in der Hand habe. So wird es bei uns gehandhabt und hat bisher keine Probleme bereitet. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Profilator (8 Dezember 2011)

Zur Antwort von Thomas:

zunächst mal Danke. Allerdings suche ich nicht nach einer Lösung "nach Lehrbuch", sondern
nach einem praktikablen Weg. Zur Ergänzung : der Betreiber ist ein nicht ganz unbekannter
deutscher Automobilbauer, und bei der Maschine handelt es sich auch nicht nur um eine 
Ständerbohrmaschine....

Folglich ist der dargestellte Weg a) mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden, es ist aber realistisch
betrachtet mehr als fraglich ob das vom Betreiber auch so gesehen wird - bzw. ob er bereit ist
das dementsprechend zu honorieren.

Die Aussage ... _da ich alles in der Hand habe_ ...  trifft das ja genau. Ich will garnicht alles in der
Hand haben, denn das bedeutet ja auch alle Verantwortung u Verpflichtungen.

Bei Weg b) hätte ich eine klar definierten und abgegrenzten Auftrag - wobei ich der Meinung bin,
das die Tatsache das ich "zufällig" der Hersteller bin - eigentlich keine Rolle spielt. Ob der Betreiber 
... _die Maschine und die von ihr ausgehenden Gefahren objektiv bewerten ... _kann ist doch
dann nicht primär meine Sorge, oder ?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit einigen Monaten intensiv mit
der Thematik 13849 - 1/2 und mein Eindruck von etlichen Seminaren/Tagungen diesbezüglich
ist, das die "Unwissenden" weit in der Mehrheit sind. Vor diesem Hintergrund muß man sich schon Gedanken machen, wie man zukünftig an derartigen Umbauten nicht wirtschaftlich zugrunde geht.


----------



## Thomas Linke (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Das es nicht nur eine Ständerbohrmaschine ist, war eine Info die elementar ist. Von daher klinke ich mich aus dieser Diskussion erst einmal aus.

Aber eine Anmerkung noch:
Du schreibst:

Bei Weg b) hätte ich eine klar definierten und abgegrenzten Auftrag - wobei ich der Meinung bin,
das die Tatsache das ich "zufällig" der Hersteller bin - eigentlich keine Rolle spielt. Ob der Betreiber 
... die Maschine und die von ihr ausgehenden Gefahren objektiv bewerten ... kann ist doch
dann nicht primär meine Sorge, oder ?

Ich bin der Meinung, als Hersteller bin ich nie komplett aus der Verantwortung.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Diskussion ermittelt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Safety (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die Frage betrifft im ersten Step nicht die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und es ist egal um welche Maschine es sich handelt. 
Es ist auf jedenfall eine Risikobeurteilung durchzuführen, welche die neuen Gefährdungen identifiziert, dann muss entschieden werden ist es eine wesentliche Veränderung. Wenn nein Maschine sicher machen Doku nachführen. Wenn ja, alles nach neuster MRL. 
Der Ausführende hat immer zumindest eine Mitverantwortung. Es ist auch egal ob eine wesentliche Veränderung oder nicht, die Maschine muss sicher sein, hier greift dann Arbeitsschutzgesetzt und BtrSichV. Also der Betreiber muss ein hohes Interesse daran haben, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird.


----------



## Profilator (8 Dezember 2011)

Zu den Antworten:
Erstmal danke. Zu Safety: 

Klar -_ die Maschine muss sicher sein/ der Betreiber muss ein hohes Interesse daran haben, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird. 
_Das ist ja unstrittig. Aber ich kann doch als Maschinenbauer nicht die Welt retten, man muß doch auch mal
versuchen das Wissen ausserhalb des Lehrsaal in der Realität umzusetzen. 
Praktisch haben wir überhaupt nicht die Kapazitäten das bei jedem Umbau (in Europa) alles so nach
 Lehrbuch durchzuführen. Deshalb mein Ansatz hier den Betreiber mit einzubinden und von ihm zu verlangen
das er - nachdem er all die von dir genannten Betrachtungen gemacht hat einen klar definierten Auftrag erteilt.

Dann wäre der Betreiber der "Hersteller" der "neuen" Maschine, und demnach für CE usw. verantwortlich,
und hätte natürlich auch den ganzen Aufwand zu tätigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2011)

Ich finde da machst du es dir zu einfach, selbst wenn es ein großer Automoblilhersteller ist, 
heißt das noch lange nicht, das er in der Lage ist, eine erweiterte Gefahrenanalyse eures
Maschinenkonzeptes durchzuführen. 

Die Ausrede wir haben viel zu tun, finde ich daneben, dann solltet ihr erst ganicht ein Angebot
für den Auftrag erstellen, sondern dem Kunden reinen Wein einschenken und sagen das ihr zur
Zeit keine Kapazitäten für den Auftrag habt.


----------



## Safety (8 Dezember 2011)

Profilator schrieb:


> Zu den Antworten:
> Erstmal danke. Zu Safety:
> 
> Klar -_ die Maschine muss sicher sein/ der Betreiber muss ein hohes Interesse daran haben, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird.
> ...



Hallo,
zu einem Umbau gehört nun eben eine Risikobeurteilung wie zu einer neuen Maschine, was hat das mit Lehrbuch zutun. 
Wenn es euch zu viel ist dann lasst es doch und lebt mit dem was eventuell kommen kann. 
Was willst Du hören, alles gut macht einfach?
Wenn der Betreiber, sich diesen Schuh anzieht und zum Hersteller werden will, klar dann lass es Dir bestätigen und hoffe es ist Rechtlich O.K. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See……..
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass eure Kunden es so wollen, wenn diese Wissen was das bedeutet.


----------



## Safety (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
warum vergebt Ihr die Bewertungen nicht an einen externen Anbieter.


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

also ich glaube, der o.g. Umbau ist, wenn die Maschine 4 Jahre alt ist
und nicht da schon gepfuscht wurde, nicht so schwer.
Der von Safety angesprochene Dienstleister könnte da sicherlich helfen .

Als Anhang noch ein Video zum Thema Betriebsarten an Werkzeugmaschinen 
der BGHM.

Gruß
Tommi


http://www.bghm.de/praevention/fachausschuesse/fachausschuss-mfs/sachgebiete/werkzeugmaschine.html 

(ziemlich weit unten rechts unter Filme/Infos)


----------



## Andreas Koenig (20 Dezember 2011)

Also eine x Jahre alte Maschine heißt noch nicht, dass der vom Betreiber gewünschte Umbau in Einklang mit MaschR und Normen erfolgen kann, auch falls die Maschine diesen vorher entsprochen haben sollte (Was aus Erfahrung keinesfalls sicher ist, auch bei einer 4 jahre alten Maschine). Der sinnvollste Weg ist m.E. per Risikobeurteilung nachzuweisen dass (z.b. aufgrund der im Rahmen der Umrüstung integrierten Sicherheitslösungen) keine Erhöhung des Risikos und damit keine "Wesentliche" Änderung im Sinne der MaschR vorliegt.Und natürlich sind ür den Umbauumfang die einschlägigen Normen einzuhalten, u.a. 13849-1. Was aber nicht heisst, das man auch für die über den Umbauumfang hinausgehnden Anlagenteile alles nachrechnen muss. So was würde ich nur nach Aufwand anbieten bzw. unter Vorbehalt dass bereits zuvor vorhandene Abweichungen zur 13849-1  auf Kosten des Betreibers zu beseitigen sind (gerade bei Pneumatik bei offenen Türen, das ist einer der fehlerträchtigsten Fälle übehaupt )


----------



## Profilator (23 Dezember 2011)

Also nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand ist doch die entscheidende Frage, ob es sich um eine "wesentliche
Änderung" handelt, oder ?

/ wenn JA > dann handelt es sich quasi um eine neue Maschine, dann ist doch die gesamte "neue" Maschine
  und nicht nur der Umbau in der Risikobeurteilung zu betrachten u. gem. 13849 zu gestalten, sehe ich das   
  richtig ?

/ wenn NEIN > ist das zuvor beschrieben nicht erforderlich, da es sich nicht um ein Inverkehrbringen nach MRL   
  handelt. 
  Unabhängig davon muß die umgebaute Maschine sicher sein, und um die Frage "wesentliche Änderung" 
  ja / nein zu beantworten ist eine Risikobeurteilung bzgl. des geplamten Umbaus zu machen.

Ist das so vertretbar ?

Danke für Antworten - und geruhsame Weihnachten !


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
grob kann man es so sehen.
Der Gesetzgeber  will damit aber nicht erreichen, dass es keine Modernisierungen an Arbeitsmitteln mehr durchgeführt werden.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
 ich greife mal einen alten Thread auf. aber wir haben ja ein neues Interpretationspapier.

Umbau einer Maschine die 2002 in Verkehr gebracht wurde und damals ein CE-Zeichen bekommen hat.

_zwei Szenarien: _
1. Wir sollen die Maschine umbauen *(keine wesentliche Veränderung!)*, Kunde hat aber keine Unterlagen dazu. Wie muss ich vorgehen? Muss ich alle Unterlagen neu erstellen? sprich neue Risikobeurteilung, neue Betriebsanleitung? komplettes konformitätsverfahren und somit bin ich dann doch Hersteller? was mache ich, weil ich keine techn. Unterlagen habe(Berechnungen von z.B. Wellen oder Berechnungen zur Auswahl des Berstschutzes)?

2. Wir sollen die Maschine umbauen *(keine wesentliche Veränderung!)*, wir sind Hersteller dieser Maschine, aber da die Unterlagen *nur 10 Jahre aufbewahrt werden müssen*, haben wir die nicht mehr. Wie muss ich vorgehen? Muss ich alle Unterlagen neu erstellen? sprich neue Risikobeurteilung, neue Betriebsanleitung? was mache ich, weil ich keine techn. Unterlagen habe(Berechnungen von z.B. Wellen oder Berechnungen zur Auswahl des Berstschutzes)?

für den zweiten Fall bitte keine Vorwürfe, ich würde die Unterlagen trotzdem aufheben, ist aber hier nunmal nicht so.

Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## stevenn (16 Juli 2015)

kann mir jemand mit meinem Problem (#14) helfen?


----------

